# when do bass/gills stop biting?



## Fishaholic69

just wondering when bass/gills go inactive? I been river fishing and I caught lots of rock bass lately. do they stop when the steelies come in? or when its winter and it gets really cold?? I caught a largemouth in the spring this year also. do they even quit biting? same with the gills. I still catch um too.


----------



## riverKing

i doubt gills ever stop, if you can find them you often catch more through the ice than any other time. the bass get less active when the water drops into the 40's but i have caught lmb in 36 degree water.


----------



## rustyhook36

I catch lots of gills and bass while ice fishing every winter.


----------



## Fishaholic69

cool good to know!


----------



## MSmith2004

Yup...gills are year round fish. When fishing for bass in the winter you have to slow down your lure to ungodly slow speeds.


----------



## booky

the boy and i had good luck this eve with gills and a largemouth at sippo around dusk. with 1 year of ice fishin under my belt last winter all we had was bluegills


----------



## angelus40

bass goes deeper use a deep diving lure


----------

